# HCG during cruise?



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm taking 6-8 weeks of 120-150mg of test E per week in between two test cycles instead of coming off in between, so basically a TRT style cruise.

However, I'm only doing this once and intend to recover next year, so I'm taking 1000ius of HCG per week throughout the short cruise and two blasts.

Now I'm doing this cruise to give my body a rest from such high levels of test, but I know that HCG will get the testicles producing natural testosterone, so with my TRT dose added on top of that, could my test levels be too high during this cruise?

If so, could I drop the test dose altogether during this cruise and just run HCG to keep my balls working and also supplying test to my body to keep my serum levels within a healthy range?

Cheers guys.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

short answer= no , remember due to AAS you are shut down on both ends (testes +pituitary ) , hcg keeps one end working only (testes) , if you dont run test with it you will put yourself into PCT.

at 1k iu you should be fine (ive been running 1000iu for 2 years on trt with no problems )


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

aqualung said:


> short answer= no , remember due to AAS you are shut down on both ends (testes +pituitary ) , hcg keeps one end working only (testes) , if you dont run test with it you will put yourself into PCT.
> 
> at 1k iu you should be fine (ive been running 1000iu for 2 years on trt with no problems )


HCG stops the testes from shutting down though. It mimics LH and keeps the testes producing testosterone to stop them shrinking. That's why your balls stay larger because it's actually the intratesticular testosterone swelling them up.

I have a feeling that the test from the HCG stimulated testes plus the test injections might be too much and the HCG alone might do enough to give me healthy blood serum test levels.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> HCG stops the testes from shutting down though. It mimics LH and keeps the testes producing testosterone to stop them shrinking. That's why your balls stay larger because it's actually the intratesticular testosterone swelling them up.
> 
> I have a feeling that the test from the HCG stimulated testes plus the test injections might be too much and the HCG alone might do enough to give me healthy blood serum test levels.


i know what hcg is for  - as i said you are working with 2 systems , if you just run HCG yes it will make test (thats what its for) , however if you dont run test with it you will be forcing a PCT and the **** that comes with it as your pituitary will try to kick in.

as i have already said - i have been running TRT and 1000 iu HCG per week for *2 years* with *no problems*-

just do what most other ppl do and run 1000iu /week whther you are blasting or cruising or trt'ing or whatevering.....


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

aqualung said:


> i know what hcg is for  - as i said you are working with 2 systems , if you just run HCG yes it will make test (thats what its for) , however if you dont run test with it you will be forcing a PCT and the **** that comes with it as your pituitary will try to kick in.
> 
> as i have already said - i have been running TRT and 1000 iu HCG per week for *2 years* with *no problems*-
> 
> just do what most other ppl do and run 1000iu /week whther you are blasting or cruising or trt'ing or whatevering.....


Why would I be forcing a PCT? I thought that PCT's only felt horrible because of low test levels and the use of SERMS like clomid which can cause mood issues.

However, if I keep using 1000ius of HCG per week during this 6-8 week period, could it stimulate my testes to produce testosterone and therefore keep my blood serum test levels up at a reasonably healthy range without external test injections? I know my pituitary might try to kick in again, but I can't see the issue of this occurring. In fact, no external test might give my pituitary a rest from being suppressed for so long.

Let's say that HCG keeps my testes producting test as normal, so it produces 60-80mg of test per week (like any normal healthy man). My concern is whether adding another 120-150mg test shot per week on top of that might inflate my blood serum test levels well above the healthy range and therefore make it pointless to be trying to give my body a rest.

I'm just wondering if, on a good HCG dose to keep my body producing its own test, whether the TRT dose of test on top if that is really necessary and whether I could give my body a better rest without it.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Why would I be forcing a PCT? I thought that PCT's only felt horrible because of low test levels and the use of SERMS like clomid which can cause mood issues.
> 
> However, if I keep using 1000ius of HCG per week during this 6-8 week period, could it stimulate my testes to produce testosterone and therefore keep my blood serum test levels up at a reasonably healthy range without external test injections? I know my pituitary might try to kick in again, but I can't see the issue of this occurring. In fact, no external test might give my pituitary a rest from being suppressed for so long.
> 
> ...


ok last try....

*i have been on TRT and taking 1000iu of HCG for 2 years and my test level is in range and my bloods are fine , this is after multiple blood tests*

other than that, carry on


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

What TRT dose have you been taking?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

1000mg nebido every 8 weeks , TRT with test e is usually 250mg every 14 days.

if you plan to do this long term the best thing to do would be to get a trough blood reading at day 14 using 250mg test+ 1000iu hcg and work from there.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

aqualung said:


> 1000mg nebido every 8 weeks , TRT with test e is usually 250mg every 10/14 days.


Thank you. I may drop my test dose down to 100-120mg per week and just keep running the HCG as I am now.

It isn't a huge difference as it's only 6-8 weeks. I just want to give my body as much of a rest as possible as I do intend to recover next year after a long spell on AAS.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

@Deadcalm , i added a bit more above, if you get a trough reading at day 14 on 250mg (just before your next shot) + 1000 iu hcg per week you can work it out better , i.e if the reading come in high you can drop the test dose some (100mg /week) and carry on with the HCG , fine tuning is possible so that using HCG you can take as little test as possible to keep within normal ranges .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm self admin trt and use 250mg e10d and have been using 1000iu hcg and I defo feel the difference sex drive wise from the hcg, if I'm late with a jab I feel it die off so I like the hch+trt mix. Also use 50mg clomid once per week iv also noticed it improve my sex drive and drop off if I'm late taking a dose of that also.

So for me its.

250mg test e10-12d

1000iu hcg ew

50mg clomid ed


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

stone14 said:


> I'm self admin trt and use 250mg e10d and have been using 1000iu hcg and I defo feel the difference sex drive wise from the hcg, if I'm late with a jab I feel it die off so I like the hch+trt mix. Also use 50mg clomid once per week iv also noticed it improve my sex drive and drop off if I'm late taking a dose of that also.
> 
> So for me its.
> 
> ...


have u ever taken yr HCG 1000 iu in 1 shot or always split in 2 x 500iu shots....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

greekgod said:


> have u ever taken yr HCG 1000 iu in 1 shot or always split in 2 x 500iu shots....


No used to always be 500iux2 like u but a few said once per week is fine so I just do that now and its fine so its 1000iu e7d for me now.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

stone14 said:


> No used to always be 500iux2 like u but a few said once per week is fine so I just do that now and its fine so its 1000iu e7d for me now.


i wanted to do it 1xweek @1000iu but was warned it will desensitise the cells... and hit 2 x500iu... do u inject HCG pre test shot or same day or after test injection?


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

greekgod said:


> i wanted to do it 1xweek @1000iu but was warned it will desensitise the cells... and hit 2 x500iu... do u inject HCG pre test shot or same day or after test injection?


Check Hackskii's thread stickied in this forum about HCG and the doctor's protocol for it. A doctor highly experienced in AAS recovery suggests that 1000iu shots once a week are not going to desensitize anything at all.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I'm self admin trt and use 250mg e10d and have been using 1000iu hcg and I defo feel the difference sex drive wise from the hcg, if I'm late with a jab I feel it die off so I like the hch+trt mix.* Also use 50mg clomid once per week *iv also noticed it improve my sex drive and drop off if I'm late taking a dose of that also.
> 
> So for me its.
> 
> ...


which one is it stone?


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

@stone14 so you run hcg year round with no breaks?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

greekgod said:


> i wanted to do it 1xweek @1000iu but was warned it will desensitise the cells... and hit 2 x500iu... do u inject HCG pre test shot or same day or after test injection?


I think it was @Mars that has info on 1000iu once per week, think its in 1 of his stickies.

No I normally use hcg during cycle only, this is the 1st time iv kept it going through a cruise.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

aqualung said:


> which one is it stone?


What you mean? lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

nlr said:


> @stone14 so you run hcg year round with no breaks?


No this is the 1st time Iv ran it thru a cruise, normally just during a cycle.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stone14 said:


> What you mean? lol


Clomid 50mg once per week or 50mg ED???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Clomid 50mg once per week or 50mg ED???


1x50mg once per week.

I read on a usa site a lot are using 50mg e5-7d for libido, and its helping me


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

stone14 said:


> 1x50mg once per week.
> 
> I read on a usa site a lot are using 50mg e5-7d for libido, and its helping me


lol in the quote i highlighted in one part you said each week and the other ED  , ok so 50mg /week - do you split it into 4 (12.5 for 4 days) or just take in one go? any sides at all ?

im interested as even tho ive been taking HCG for 2 yrs continuous im now producing as much baby batter as one of the cast from Laurence of Arabia trying to spit in the sand after a days filming on set with no water. :tongue:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

aqualung said:


> lol in the quote i highlighted in one part you said each week and the other ED  , ok so 50mg /week - do you split it into 4 (12.5 for 4 days) or just take in one go? any sides at all ?
> 
> im interested as even tho ive been taking HCG for 2 yrs continuous im now producing as much baby batter as one of the cast from Laurence of Arabia trying to spit in the sand after a days filming on set with no water. :tongue:


Try the Clomid by all means, ime will need more than 50mg a week for bigger loads though!

Now, what will work is a combo of maca and lecithin! I made some posts about it in MA but I guess you don't have access now.

Try 4 caps of each a day, split it in to 2 doses. Lecithin caps are usually dosed at 1200mg and maca at 500mg

Really does work for me and a few others I've recommended it to.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

aqualung said:


> lol in the quote i highlighted in one part you said each week and the other ED  , ok so 50mg /week - do you split it into 4 (12.5 for 4 days) or just take in one go? any sides at all ?
> 
> im interested as even tho ive been taking HCG for 2 yrs continuous im now producing as much baby batter as one of the cast from Laurence of Arabia trying to spit in the sand after a days filming on set with no water. :tongue:


Ah right I didn't notice, my bad lol. And yeh I have 1x50mg once, I don't split, might up it tho going off hotdogs post, 50mg ed maybe.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Try the Clomid by all means, ime will need more than 50mg a week for bigger loads though!
> 
> Now, what will work is a combo of maca and lecithin! I made some posts about it in MA but I guess you don't have access now.
> 
> ...


Are these herbal supplements? And do u mean take for increased sperm?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Are these herbal supplements? And do u mean take for increased sperm?


Yeah mate, can get them from eBay, amazon etc...

They don't increase sperm count as such, just increase the amount of fluid! And really whitens and thickens it up! :lol:

Lovely conversation for a Monday morning eh!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lol how long do they take to have a good effect? Price wise I'm thinking if it would be better to just buy more proviron and clomid?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

On ebay lecithin 1200mg caps for 500 is £12

Maca 500mgx250 for £12 so pritty cheap

£25 for 8weeks of maca and 17 weeks of lecithin


----------



## Matt222 (Dec 12, 2015)

stone14 said:


> No this is the 1st time Iv ran it thru a cruise, normally just during a cycle.


 I'm sorry to up an old thread.. Do you still b&c? And if yes do you guys use hcg during or just some shots some times? I was planning on don't use it continuously but just some blast of hcg every 6/8 weeks just to keep balls big


----------

